# Hey Tazguy!!!



## Wyatt E (Dec 22, 2004)

Do you work for Pella?

Wyatt E


----------



## Tazguy37 (Jan 24, 2005)

Who?


----------



## Wyatt E (Jan 25, 2005)

Pella Corp.


----------



## Tazguy37 (Jan 25, 2005)

Nope.


----------



## macleanb (Feb 8, 2005)

p.s.  Contrary to some others - I like your "Taz" - and dont mind you knowing an adress in my dmz - but thats just me...


----------



## Tazguy37 (Feb 9, 2005)

You mean my sig?  I don't see your IP -- only you do.  I see mine      Cool, huh?

And people don't like my Taz?      Oh well, first time I've heard of it.


----------

